# A Name You LOVE But OH Hates



## MissC

I'm sure a lot of you out there have a name you love but your OH hates.
Share your names! And maybe why he hates them?

Mines Noah :cloud9: I LOVE! it but OH hates it :(


----------



## brezzer

I really love hunter but other have said no cause he will get called hunter the munter lol x


----------



## wishing4baby3

i love sienna rose but oh doesnt like it because even though ive wanted it since i had my little boy 2 yrs ago he has just gone off sienna and then everyone i know who is having girls are having rose as middle name,im gutted and cant find one i like now hahaha,ive got my boys name ready though so just got wait to find out the sex :) x x


----------



## brezzer

wishingforbaby3 Thats always the way it gose. Although i think that name is lovely. 
x


----------



## wishing4baby3

it sure is breezer lol,i had about 4 names for girls i loved but over the 4 n half yrs of having my daughter we have had alot of girls born in the family and they have all had my favourites lol,im sure il find one its just sitting down and finding one lol,it sure is a loverly name though and the sienna isnt too popular x x


----------



## Hevalouaddict

i love the names cora and isla but oh hates them... Tbh he hates all girls names and has chosen about 20 boys names. I liked 2 of the 20 and used them for my twins he'll have to think of more


----------



## brezzer

wishing4baby3 said:


> it sure is breezer lol,i had about 4 names for girls i loved but over the 4 n half yrs of having my daughter we have had alot of girls born in the family and they have all had my favourites lol,im sure il find one its just sitting down and finding one lol,it sure is a loverly name though and the sienna isnt too popular x x

You your right it isnt to popular yet such a lovely name x


----------



## wishing4baby3

brezzer said:


> wishing4baby3 said:
> 
> 
> it sure is breezer lol,i had about 4 names for girls i loved but over the 4 n half yrs of having my daughter we have had alot of girls born in the family and they have all had my favourites lol,im sure il find one its just sitting down and finding one lol,it sure is a loverly name though and the sienna isnt too popular x x
> 
> You your right it isnt to popular yet such a lovely name xClick to expand...

ive also found another name i love indiana and indi for short,just got see what oh thinks now lol x


----------



## carla92

love noah, brody,miller,arlo but he hates them alll soo much lol


----------



## AFatKindaThin

Evelyn he thinks it sounds old :( x


----------



## Mary Jo

most of the names I like my OH hates :(

my favourite boy name right now is Luke, but he won't hear of it, says it's "weak". yeah. right. Luke Skywalker wasn't weak.


----------



## pinkbump2011

I love Ivy an he hates it! Struggling now to decide on our name as we know its a girl x


----------



## caleblake

I love the name vada for a girl but DH hates it, he says she will get called darth vadar :rofl: hes so right but I still love it xxx


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Mary Jo said:


> most of the names I like my OH hates :(
> 
> my favourite boy name right now is Luke, but he won't hear of it, says it's "weak". yeah. right. Luke Skywalker wasn't weak.

My DS is called Luke! I can assure you he's not weak!!


----------



## BabyDeacon

i <3 Matildia OH hates it!


----------



## Mary Jo

Luke's_mummy said:


> Mary Jo said:
> 
> 
> most of the names I like my OH hates :(
> 
> my favourite boy name right now is Luke, but he won't hear of it, says it's "weak". yeah. right. Luke Skywalker wasn't weak.
> 
> My DS is called Luke! I can assure you he's not weak!!Click to expand...

awww, your Luke is a cutie! I love the name, and I think my husband has a screw loose!


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Mary Jo said:


> Luke's_mummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mary Jo said:
> 
> 
> most of the names I like my OH hates :(
> 
> my favourite boy name right now is Luke, but he won't hear of it, says it's "weak". yeah. right. Luke Skywalker wasn't weak.
> 
> My DS is called Luke! I can assure you he's not weak!!Click to expand...
> 
> awww, your Luke is a cutie! I love the name, and I think my husband has a screw loose!Click to expand...

Thanks :) and he was born on star wars day! D'oh!


----------



## Josie

I like Madison and OH made a funny face and said 'it sounds like medicine' haha

so when I say what names do you like hes just like 'errr i dunno ... ' 

useless! haha xx


----------



## pinkbump2011

Josie said:


> I like Madison and OH made a funny face and said 'it sounds like medicine' haha
> 
> so when I say what names do you like hes just like 'errr i dunno ... '
> 
> useless! haha xx

Thats men for you!! xx


----------



## lucilou

I love Mabel for a girl but hubby says it is a granny name. 

Eventually I gave up trying to persuade him and we have now kind of agreed on Isobel instead.


----------



## Happy2BDaddy

I love the name Ursula for our little girl, it's my number 1, but my other half has totally ruled it out. She says it sounds like a butch German lesbian.


----------



## eeyore123

I adore Owen and Eli but OH hates them......... i've tried sulking and all sorts but he wont budge on them :(


----------



## Maman

i like leah husband likes emi


----------



## Maman

but if i had my way maximillian (maxi for short) for boy or margaux for girl


----------



## Dukechick

I love Hannah for a girl, and Kylar for a boy, and DH doesn't like them.....


----------



## discoclare

Maeva. OH doesn't like.
Phoebe. OH says it reminds him of the girl who used to be in Neighbours! WTF? If it'd remind you of anyone surely it'd be Phoebe in Friends.
Larissa. He doesn't like any name ending in -issa.

Stanley. He just doesn't like it.
Finley. He says it's a girl's name!
Max. He went to uni with someone called this who is extremely loud and posh and it reminds him of that person.


----------



## Button#

Felicity - I love this name and have done since I was little as I got it from a book I read when I was a kid.


----------



## bouncychick

AFatKindaThin said:


> Evelyn he thinks it sounds old :( x

my best friend has named her baby evie, but extends to evelyn works really well just an idea x


----------



## julietz

Miller


----------



## LunaRose

I LOVE but he HATES .. Ruby, Daisy, Isabella, Sophia, Max, Logan, Blake & Elliott!

The reasons I remember are Ruby Wax, Daisy the cow, Max is someone he hates from his old work, Logan's run & he'd say Elliott like E.T.


----------



## sarah1980

Hmmmm, I'd have to say all of them lol! Almost EVERY name I like he says no to lol! Men are sooooooo fussy hahaha!!!!I wouldn't mind so much but his only suggestion so far has been John! Not very imaginative!

Sarah.xxx


----------



## Maman

thing is as well... the mroe names i see the more i like the names that i like that he hates iyswim? lol


----------



## Frecks

Erin, Brooke, Madison, Finlay, Dylan, holly, Scarlett, Noah...he's very quick to say no, but not quick to come up with them and can't accept that I'm not a massive fan of Ella or Joseph! Both very nice names but I can't picture calling my child either!


----------



## chachacha

He hates Reagan or Brooke because they're 'too American'! I have no idea why that's a problem. I always wanted something modern and slightly quirky for my babies. He wants to go the route of naming them after dead relatives. I think i'll pick the first names and he can have a middle name!


----------



## RJSS85

We have Noah for a Boy! It's gorgeous, I liked Isaac, Conrad & Oscar too. It's the girls names we're having trouble with. We seem to have 'gone off' our original choice of Harlow due to negative feedback and pushing more toward Lola now x

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tte1895.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttdf089.aspx

https://www.justparents.co.uk/images/genderpred/predictedBoy.gif

https://davf.daisypath.com/jQvI.png

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttebcc4.aspx


Harlow Frances or Lola Frances :pink:
Noah Francis :blue:


----------



## Charlie189

Evelyn, Lilly, Ava, Alfie, Oliver... lol he hates most of the names i love!


----------



## lindseymw

My DH pretty much hates everything I come up with, but as of yet he's come up with nothing & can't be bothered looking! I love Elijah but its a definate no. Although if he doesnt make an effort, I think I'll just register him Elijah! Lol


----------



## mamamay

I love 'Ted' but my OH said no ;-(


----------



## fishface

I love Robyn and Ashley for a girl, but he says they're not girls names :(


----------



## Terrilea

I have always loved the name Pixie for a little girl ever since i was about 6!
OH completely hates it so it was a no no :-(


----------



## BradysMum

If we had a girl, I love the name Esme, but he says no way :(


----------



## ilvmylbug

^ Esme is beautiful, I love it too :)

If we were having a boy, I would LOVE the name Emmett. But out of respect for my OH, wouldn't dare name him that since OH always associates it with a personal tragedy. :cry:


----------



## Lottie86

I love:

Aoife
Áine
Caoimhe
Eimear
Niamh

but OH didn't like any of them :cry:


----------



## sam#3

I love unusual names and OH doesnt come up with what he does like just tells me he desnt like EVERY name i suggest :(


----------



## Josie

sam#3 said:


> I love unusual names and OH doesnt come up with what he does like just tells me he desnt like EVERY name i suggest :(

sounds exactly like my OH! bloody men :haha:


----------



## neadyda

I loved Isaac my oh said no :-(


----------



## neadyda

And I loved Elsa too! He didn't :-(


----------



## Quackquack99

I love the name Elleah for a girl but he says it sounds like elliot. A big no no for my OH


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Bailey for a boy, and Skye for a girl. Both LOVE them, but OH hates them :(


----------



## NawlinsMama

I wanted Eire (pronounced Err-uh) for DD, but he HATED it, so she became Erinn. 
Now I want Rhett (yes, as in Butler of _Gone with the Wind_ :oops: ) but he doesn't like that either. Grr!


----------



## babyhussey

mine was logan jack for a boy and olivia rose for a girl n he hated both.


----------



## SammieGrace

I always liked Cecily for a girl by DH said no because his cousin who is our age has a five year old named Cecilia, and he doesn't like the association


----------



## hippobaby

I wanted Martha but oh wasn't keen - I gave in only because our names both start with Ma so I thought saying all three together was a bit much. I have a Lucy Rose - oh didn't get a say on middle name! If I have another girl Martha will probably come up again


----------



## chele

Theo!!!

And:
Jack
Josh
Daniel
Nathan
Ash
Thomas
Jacob
Isaac
Noah
Rafael
Ralf


----------



## Flowermommy

I loved Seth, Hunter and Nate. He hated all three! He was also reluctant about my all time favourite boy name - Sebastian. He had just the one boys name he loved, but I hated it! So it's not just him, lol.

We've always agreed on girls names and this time is no different (you'd think we'd be running out of them by now, haha). Probably a good job we're expecting pink again, lol. X


----------



## Kim T

Pretty much every name that i like... OH hates!!

I want Caylan or Peyson.... Looks like i'll have to work pretty hard to convince him. But seeing as he hasn't come up with a single name and baby is due in 5 weeks.. He may not get much of a choice!!!!
*rant over* lol

:flower:


----------



## pupsicle

Noah, Harrison, Ava


----------



## Twilighter<3

Seth, Myles, Jude, Harry


----------



## Flowermommy

Twilighter<3 said:


> Seth, Myles, Jude, Harry

I LOVE both Seth and Jude. Hubby didn't like Seth n FIL said Jude was too much like Judas!! Eh?? What's it got to do with him anyway? Haha.

Like I said, probably a blessing we're pink! :haha:


----------



## Virginiagrl6

Savannah grace


----------



## mummymunch

My OH hates noah and dexter, i love them! he also hates grace and isabella :( x


----------



## krismarie621

I love love love Jackson for a boy but my FH thinks it sounds more like a last name than a first name so he ruled that one out right away :( .... I think Maddox is a good name, too, but he doesn't like that, either. I'm still keeping Jackson as an option though - I'm hoping he'll come around!

For girls I like Arianna (are-ee-anna) but he's not a fan of that either. I think it's a gorgeous name and one I've NEVER heard before.


----------



## raychmumtobe

Me and my OH have finally agreed on names, dont know what the sex is yet so we've agreed on a girls and boys, though im not sure bout the double barrelled middle names, but theyre family names so theyre staying. 

i originally wanted Joseph for a boy, but OH wanted Ethan, so we eventually agreed on Nathaniel (i like Nate) with the middle names Matthew and Robert.

Nathaniel Matthew Robert 

i originally wanted Lilly for a girl, and have done for years, but OH didnt like it but had no opinion on a name, so i asked quite a few, Ava ( hitlers wife was called Ava so he didnt like it) Layla (He pointed out that her name would be Layla Taylor :haha: ) So we eventually agreed on Alice. (I suggested it spelt Alys, but he said no because he wants to be able to read her Alice in wonderland and use it to teach her to spell her name) then Gillian and Kayleigh as middle names. 

Alice Gillian Kayleigh


----------



## Bartness

krismarie621 said:


> I love love love Jackson for a boy but my FH thinks it sounds more like a last name than a first name so he ruled that one out right away :( .... I think Maddox is a good name, too, but he doesn't like that, either. I'm still keeping Jackson as an option though - I'm hoping he'll come around!
> 
> For girls I like Arianna (are-ee-anna) but he's not a fan of that either. I think it's a gorgeous name and one I've NEVER heard before.

My OH said the same thing about Jackson. I then suggested spelling it different like JAXON. OH LOVED it then. Suggest the alternate spellings of Jackson he may like them then!


----------



## krismarie621

Bartness said:


> krismarie621 said:
> 
> 
> I love love love Jackson for a boy but my FH thinks it sounds more like a last name than a first name so he ruled that one out right away :( .... I think Maddox is a good name, too, but he doesn't like that, either. I'm still keeping Jackson as an option though - I'm hoping he'll come around!
> 
> For girls I like Arianna (are-ee-anna) but he's not a fan of that either. I think it's a gorgeous name and one I've NEVER heard before.
> 
> My OH said the same thing about Jackson. I then suggested spelling it different like JAXON. OH LOVED it then. Suggest the alternate spellings of Jackson he may like them then!Click to expand...

Ooooh! That's a good idea - thank you! I'll try that!


----------



## moomin_troll

my oh hated most names i love.
he hated zane but i got my way lol
he also hated the following
Elijah
Louie
Harry
Kiefer
there was more but i cant remember them, we both agreed on a girls name pretty quickly


----------



## Docility

Livi and Liv. :cloud9: He thinks they both sound like nicknames...and he's right, they're derived from the name Olivia but who says you can't be innovative? :shrug:


----------



## moomin_troll

Docility said:


> Livi and Liv. :cloud9: He thinks they both sound like nicknames...and he's right, they're derived from the name Olivia but who says you can't be innovative? :shrug:

i love the name liv or livi and my oh hated it too


----------



## magicteapot

I love Eicca or Sirius for a boy but my OH reallly doesn't like it! Even though they are awesome ;)


----------



## sam#3

I love Darcy - he hates it
He loves Demi - i hate it!!

this carries on through the alpahabet for both sexes!!!!


----------



## Curwhibble

The only two he's really stomped on have been Vytautas and Kazimiera. 
Which I understand really. I go by Rhian as I was fed up of people spelling/pronouncing my name incorrectly, can only imagine they'd do the same.


----------



## fishface

My hubby loves Montgomery and I hate it!


----------



## BabyDeacon

I want matildia, tilly for short OH hates it! :-(


----------



## queencarrie

p love cole have done for years oh just pulls a face :(


----------



## Sun_Flower

MissC said:


> I'm sure a lot of you out there have a name you love but your OH hates.
> Share your names! And maybe why he hates them?
> 
> Mines Noah :cloud9: I LOVE! it but OH hates it :(

That's so weird, because as i saw this thread I was thinking this name - I ADORE it, OH hates it :(


----------



## morri

Happy2BDaddy said:


> I love the name Ursula for our little girl, it's my number 1, but my other half has totally ruled it out. She says it sounds like a butch German lesbian.

Not butch but German , and old , preferably nicknamed Uschi :rofl:


----------



## morri

raychmumtobe said:


> Me and my OH have finally agreed on names, dont know what the sex is yet so we've agreed on a girls and boys, though im not sure bout the double barrelled middle names, but theyre family names so theyre staying.
> 
> i originally wanted Joseph for a boy, but OH wanted Ethan, so we eventually agreed on Nathaniel (i like Nate) with the middle names Matthew and Robert.
> 
> Nathaniel Matthew Robert
> 
> i originally wanted Lilly for a girl, and have done for years, but OH didnt like it but had no opinion on a name, so i asked quite a few, Ava ( hitlers wife was called Ava so he didnt like it) Layla (He pointed out that her name would be Layla Taylor :haha: ) So we eventually agreed on Alice. (I suggested it spelt Alys, but he said no because he wants to be able to read her Alice in wonderland and use it to teach her to spell her name) then Gillian and Kayleigh as middle names.
> 
> Alice Gillian Kayleigh

Hitler's "wife" was called Eva lol and it is about the most biblical name you could get...


----------



## RubyRainbows

I have always loved: Trinity & Mariah... and... Brandon

OH hates them... said absolutely not, long ago....


----------



## hopeandpray

magicteapot said:


> I love Eicca or Sirius for a boy but my OH reallly doesn't like it! Even though they are awesome ;)

How do you pronounce Eicca? :flower:


----------



## sophisticat

Elsie is my number one favourite girls name but my OH hates it, he says it sounds like an old woman's name. We are having a boy though so I don't need to persuade him just yet. He has come up with some awful names for this baby though. I mean, Plissken? Is he serious?


----------



## mattison

For boys I really loved Preston, Oliver, and Milo - and OH thought they all sounded like foofy names (sorry, don't know how else to put it).

Girls, well he hated every single one, LOL. I think the ones he hated most were Holland and Esmee.


----------



## KS1977

I like Scarlett, Evie, Gracie but he doesn't. I think the best way is for OH to choose some he likes, then I can pick from the ones he likes....As I am sure he purposely says no just to be awkward lol.

For boys, I like, Zac and George


----------



## JPARR01

I really like the name Morgan, but, DH disappoves.


----------



## Raggydoll

I like Xanthe, Brodie and Jude but DH has ruled them out.


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

OH hates any name that is in any way 'different' or unusual. 

He likes the kind of names that were popular in the 80's but they are just all so boring to me, like my own name, but Oh seems to think they are the only 'proper' names
:growlmad:


----------



## miabeth

Weston!! I think it is adorable! OH, well he doesn't. haha I told him it would grow on him ;)


----------



## preppymommy

miabeth said:


> Weston!! I think it is adorable! OH, well he doesn't. haha I told him it would grow on him ;)

I LOVE Weston!


----------



## FreeSpirit

I have a boy name picked out that we both love. But a girls name .. he never likes my ideas!!! I love unique/strange names. lol. Juniper is my latest!


----------



## xSamanthax

For a boy i have always always wanted to call him Scott_Antonio (first name) Jake (middle name) then OH's last name. I've had this name since i was 15 (26 now) and he agreed to it then but he hates the Antonio part and is always saying no now :( .. i LOVE it and its like i said no one will actually call him Scott_Antonio everyone will just call him Scott!! (well except for maybe me! :haha:)


----------



## catfromaus

Stacey for a boy. DH thinks it is too girly- he'll let me have any other names I want, but not Stacey, which is my favourite.


----------



## deb.

If I have a girl I want to name her Annabelle or Adelaide.. my boyfriend hates them both, for no reason, just because I came up with them I think!


----------



## Alibobs

MissC said:


> I'm sure a lot of you out there have a name you love but your OH hates.
> Share your names! And maybe why he hates them?
> 
> Mines Noah :cloud9: I LOVE! it but OH hates it :(

Same here! :( His reason? He says 'it's been around since the Ark!!!' ...Thinks he's funny too!!!


----------



## sue_88

Raynar...........adore it for a girl. OH hates it. And if I could get away with calling a boy Tiger I would - but he is definitely against this one!!!

OH loves Elliette (pronounced like Elliot bascially) for a girl, but I do not like!!!! lol


----------

